# Help with springs/lift combo



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I HAVE BEEN READING ABOUT THE OPTIONS FOR A 2" LIFT FOR MY OUTTY MAX. PRETTY SURE I WILL BE GOING WITH THE RDC GEN-1 LIFT AND SOME HL HEAVY DUTY SPRINGS. JUST REALLY TRYING TO VERIFY WITH THOSE WHO WOULD KNOW IF I MIGHT HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE AXLES POPPING OUT OF THE REAR DIFF LIKE I HAVE READ ABOUT. I THINK IT WAS ONLY WITH THE REAR BRACKET LIFT THAT THIS WAS HAPPENING TO SOME BIKES AND NOT ALL OF THEM. THE GEN-1 LIFT HAS SPRING SPACERS IN THE REAR. WILL THIS BE AN ISSUE WITH THE HL HEAVY DUTY SPRINGS? 
THE OPTIONS FOR LIFTING THE REAR OF THESE OUTTYS ARE PRETTY LIMITED, UNLESS YOU GO BIG WITH NEW LIFT AND AXLES. NOT REALLY LOOKING TO BUY EXTENDED AXLES UNLESS I DO GO TO A BIG LIFT. JUST WEIGHING THE OPTIONS...WHAT YOU GUYS IN THE KNOW THINK?????:thinking:

ALSO, YOU GUYS KNOW ANY OTHER OPTIONS INSTEAD OF PAYING THE HIGH PRICE FOR THE HL SPRINGS? ANY OTHER HEAVY DUTY SPRINGS OUT THERE I SHOULD KNOW ABOUT? 
AND I WILL NOT BE USING THE CHEAP PIPE LIFT AT ALL, SO DONT EVEN GO THERE......LOL


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont know about all the rest of it....but I can def say that your probably not gonna want spring spacers with HL springs, they are already stiff as all get out on their own. I'm actually thinkin I'm gonna take mine off and go back to factory springs because they are too stiff with my Catvos... they werent that bad with a 2" lift and factory a-arms though


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ i had new 06 brute springs on my 08 when i sold it to walker. Cant remember 100% or not if we ever swapped shocks or not. Those 06 springs made a big difference in the sag on my 08 brute and didnt ride all that bad. I only gave $30 for all 4 springs, and $20 to have all 4 powdercoated red to match bike.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll have to tinker with the stocks and see if I can get em where I like em...they are still new due to having the HLs put on when the bike was still new. If I dont like them then its back on with the HLs...I've got a Shock-spring compressor so no big deal. Good luck with Outty, cant wait to see it in action


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

dale i thought you said they were 05 springs .. yes we swaped springs.. highlifter came out with a new lift for outty's


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^ NOW THAT YOU MENTION IT, I DO THINK THEY WERE 05 SPRINGS...:thinking:

YEAH, THAT'S THE LIFT I WAS ORIGINALLY SPEAKING OF. PRETTY SURE I'M GONNA GO WITH THE RDC GEN-1 THOUGH. JUST TRYING TO RESEARCH A LITTLE MORE BEFORE BUYING. I KEEP HEARING HORROR STORIES FROM PEOPLE SAYING THE REAR AXLES ARE POPPING OUT OF REAR DIFF....DONT WANT THAT!!!


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

The gorilla stage 1 is just spring spacers, with this lift you would not need hl lift springs. The rdc lift is a bracket in the front with spacers in the back. Again, you would not need the hl lift springs with this lift. I would not pay the price they are asking for new the hl lift. I would just buy a gorilla 7" & be done with it, but thats just me. Catvos makes a hd spring also but are expensive. If i just had to go with a 2"lift, i would say rdc. Haven't heard any bad things about them. I have 2 buddys that i ride with that have the gorilla stage 1. They both are running 30" backs with no clearance issues.


----------

